# How much gallons do i need



## steven1 (Dec 19, 2009)

I got 7 goldfish and 1 algae eater with 1 moly, 2 platy, two frogs in a 30 gallon


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

steven1 said:


> I got 7 goldfish and 1 algae eater with 1 moly, 2 platy, two frogs in a 30 gallon


If they are African Dwarf frogs then they go in a tropical tank along with the platys and mollies. Goldfish are cold water fish and require a different tank. If you have 7 fancy goldfish and not Koi or Comets then you would need at least a 75 gallon tank to keep them without being stunted. A 100 to 150 gallon would be ideal though and this is after you have moved the other fish to a tropical tank.


----------



## steven1 (Dec 19, 2009)

i was planning to buy a 100-120 gallon tank. Ive had the tropical fish with the fancy goldfish and the dwarf frogs for 3 months and they are fine. I always have the temperature at 75 degrees. Is that ok, or do i separate them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

steven1 said:


> i was planning to buy a 100-120 gallon tank. Ive had the tropical fish with the fancy goldfish and the dwarf frogs for 3 months and they are fine. I always have the temperature at 75 degrees. Is that ok, or do i separate them.


If you can keep it at 75 consisntently then the mollies and platys will probably be ok. I think if you got a 125 gallon you'd be ok. I have one and it is 6' x 2' x 22".


----------



## steven1 (Dec 19, 2009)

yea......................................................................................


----------



## steven1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I have enough space for the 125 gallon. Thank you for answering the question.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

steven1 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have enough space for the 125 gallon. Thank you for answering the question.


You're welcome, but please turn the size of the font in your signature down.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If I might suggest something. When you get the 100g+ tank, separate the fish then. Put the smaller fish in the 30 gallon and the goldfish in the larger one. You would be able to put several more tropical community fish in the 30 gallon. It would create healthier tanks. 

Also, I congratulate you on actually taking care of your fish properly. Many people don't like to hear that their tank is too small or that their are problems with the fish. Good job!


----------

